# Justin Bieber Nails?



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2010)

This was announced yesterday...















Nail polishes from Justin Bieber's One Less Lonely Girl collection from Nicole by OPI. Nicole by OPI

*Justin Bieber Designs Nicole by OPI Nail Polish Line*

Come this winter, you'll be able to paint a piece of Justin Bieber on your nails.

Filed under the "We Couldn't Make This Up" folder, the 16-year-old pop star has designed a line of nail polishes for Nicole by OPI that are high on the glitter and bright primary color palette ratio. We can already hear the thunderous boom of tween fans stampeding to grab them.

Called the One Less Lonely Girl collection, the perfect-for-the-high-school-dance shades are inspired by Bieber hits: One Less Lonely Glitter (lavender), Prized Possession Purple (grape), Give Me The First Dance (silver), Me + Blue (dark blue), OMB! (bright red), and Step 2 the Beat of My Heart (heart-shaped glitter).

The nail polishes will debut exclusively at Walmart this December, and then spread to other retailers like Target and Sears by February -- all of which tap into the teen style demographic.

But with the Bieber love fest running at an all-time high, we wonder: might making nail polish be remembered as the move where the singer finally jumped the shark?

Teen girls aren't the only ones with Bieber fever. Tom Brady is getting in on the craze by sporting Beiber hair.

And you'll be like, "Baby baby baby ooh!" in this Justin Bieber Halloween costume.

Read All Comments


----------



## internetchick (Oct 8, 2010)

I expected this to be some kind of joke lmao!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 8, 2010)

*sucks teeth*


----------



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2010)

I heard it on the radio this morning on the way to work!  I kept thinking I had to remember to make a post because it is just THAT stupid!


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 9, 2010)

Ooh...Marketing towards the young. Take advantage of his fame OPI! I'm not feeling it not because of JB, but I'm not feeling the glitz and glam.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 9, 2010)

the one with the hearts could be cute I suppose....

Not a fan of the Beib particularly, but if the polish is good, people will buy it. And of course, it will presumably be massive for those who actually like him..

Not a fan of the colours particularly though!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 9, 2010)

The colors are nice but i have tons of dupes including the heart one.


----------



## Chicken351 (Oct 9, 2010)

I won't buy it just because it has the name Justin Beiber to it. That kid is more annoying then flys.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 10, 2010)

Added the three other shades from Scrangie. source

I'll still pass even though I'm curious about the colors. Really though, good for you OPI for having his name with the polishes. We wouldn't have this much of a stir (and for it ending up on the radio) if it weren't for the name.


----------



## katana (Oct 10, 2010)

I too thought this was some sort of joke!

This is so silly! I mean really Bieber inspired nails, HA!


----------

